# Any experience with the Burton's P1 bindings?



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

They're softer cartels with smooshier staps. Good park binding and one of the few I'd buy from Burton. They'll do you well on the evil twin. But if you decide to try something else, K2 formulas, Union Forces, and Rome 390's are my top 3 park bindings this year.


----------



## Incogneato (Nov 14, 2007)

yes, on the softer side but not mush, very comfortable. if you like a very stiff rigid binding you won't like these.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Its a caddy binding ment for plush comfort.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2008)

I've got some 06 p1 carbons that have held up pretty well. They rode cush last year and I'll try to squeeze one more season on em on my new Lib TRS BTS 154.


----------

